# Party Ideas - "The Horrors of Disney"



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

So, I'm having a party sometime in the summer. The theme I've chosen is "The Horrors of Disney." Here's what I put on the invite:

*When you wish upon a star, all your nightmares come true. 
Come and see the pixie dust that's been swept under the rug. 
Behind every classic Disney tale lies unseen terror. These are...
THE HORRORS OF DISNEY*


So, basically, it's a scary Disney party. Anyone have any good decoration ideas?

Also, does anyone know how to delete a post/topic? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Have you seen the "Twisted Princesses" at DeviantArt? there is a lot of great inspiration here I think.
http://jeftoon01.deviantart.com/art/Twisted-Princess-Snow-White-103051507


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Haha yeah. My friend showed those to me a while back.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Gene Simons old solo album ( yes, I know what an Album is ) has him singing " When You Wish Apon a Star" on it.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I edited some classic Disney tunes to make them sound _really_ creepy:
http://www.mediafire.com/?d9cls41609riyxs

I'll probably have these playing outside when my guests arrive.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe have them playing at different speeds, slow & low - high & speeded up. People would be like whats that, then realize.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Love the idea! Good luck with the party! KP


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

I adore this idea!!! Be sure to post pix, Im so curious to see


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I will


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, for my money, I would include the disasters that are Britney Spears and Lindsay Lohan. They were part of Disney for their earlier careers and look what happened to them!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I loved this one glass and brass coffin when I went to the National Funeral Museum.

It was a custom jobby made specifically for a funeral convention and never meant to be anything but a display, but I started thinking how cool it would be to do a whole "fatal fairy tale" theme - I think building a coffin out of plexi and aluminum or wood supports wouldn't be too hard for someone with basic skills and then put in a skeleton with apple cores and apples littered all around like her prince never showed.

The pic and more ideas are in this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/76907-fatal-fairy-tales.html 

There are plenty of Disney fairy tales that could be translated into something pretty twisted. Fact is, that Disney is the sanitized versions of the real stories - those things were meant to scare and if you read the real ones, you'd see that lots of the really twisted stuff was removed. (like Cinderella's step sisters cutting off parts of their feet to fit into the shoe...  )


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

After leaving my humble cobblestone Victorian town and receiving an Exile in Florida, land of wealthy city-folk and the modern automobile, I can tell you one thing my friend.

Disney IS pure Horror.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I also did a fairy tale/Disney theme in 2007. Here are a few pictures, but if you take just a couple minutes, you can see the album and possibly get some ideas. Let me apologize in advance for all flash pictures. At the time I was rushed and didn't document this as well as I should have. Very few pictures of what it actually looked like - all of this was in low lighting or almost dark, plus there was a different color bulb in every light fixture that really added to that room's theme. Flicker light bulbs in all the other lighting fixtures. Lighting really helped hide the slew of flaws!

Snow white at the dinner table - skeleton with costume over it. Food was placed around the body. Fake red cardinals were hanging overhead carrying black crepe paper.










Mine cart coolers - these are the cheap styrofoam coolers painted and chained together. Black fabric cut out and taped to the wall for the mine entrance. The coolers were lined with black garbage bags and filled with ice - under the ice in a clear ziploc were some LED lights that let the ice glow like diamond/gems. Two scrap wood pieces for tracks, flicker lantern hanging above.









In the "Witch's Living Room", we had a mantle full of labeled jars, fireplace with cauldron/smoke machine, candles everywhere, and this little bundle of joy that was waiting to be served at dinner. Cage is home-made, boy is just stuffed clothes. Jars (also in gallery) homemade.









Enchanted Den/Forrest. I have two 25 x 25 foot camo netting that we hung from the ceiling - this was a really neat room - narrow to begin with and the roof slopes down - very cozy and creepy (not with a camera flash though!). Several mason jars hanging with "Fairy Trap" labels. Some had paper cutouts of fairys glued inside so the glass made the it look like there were fairys in it. One also had a flicker tea light hidden. Bugs hanging, glowing eyes in the netting, green bulbs in all the sconces.









On the way to the bathroom you pasted by Red Riding Hood - lights were out of course, so it looked a bit better than this picture. In the gallery you can see she's just a pvc top draped with red fabric.









Overall, it was really fun and I got a lot of compliments, but since my wife and I were working full time we didn't get to add all the details we wanted. Some rooms turned out half-butted.

Other ideas (in the gallery as well).
Seven dwarf wall portraits - printed on the computer, dirtied up, red paint splattered across, cheap wood frames. Little home made pick-axe hanging up.
Rumpelstiltskin room: All the walls covered in brick backdrop. Hay bales brought in and gold fabric draped in the corner. We wanted a spin-wheel but couldn't get one.
Unrestroom (bathroom): Supposed to be a Little Mermaid theme but little time went into it. Wig and fake hand sticking out of tub. Blue and green bulbs. Fish netting draped, foam anchor, some other sea-worthy stuff.
Music was playing in a few rooms and there were sound effects in the other - frogs, crickets, et in the forrest room; sea-sounds in the bathroom; Rumpel's (kids voice) laughter in the hallway. That sort of thing.

Invitations were kind neat, but I can't find a picture yet - they were written like a ransom letter (cutout letters) saying Mother Goose was captured or something... bloody feather included!

I think I have a thread for this somewhere where I gave more details but I'm not searching for it lol.

Hope this helps!

Link to the gallery.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Disney Stories=Basic Kid/fears!*

Abandoned! No Parents! Left for the Wolves! Horrific stuff to feed your small ones.
"Now You behave or else!"
How handy for some people who happen to have become parents.
Immersing the eyes upon bright colors, moving, changing shape so fluid, songs and voices so well done as to permeate the little brain for a lifetime.
"Buy our Stuff and gladly celebrate the happy ending to push the trauma we gave you to the back of your consciousness "Ka-ching!!$$$$ Thank You, come Again!
Quite the needed psychology to hook into, aye?
Like a Dentist investing heavilly in Mountain Dew and chocolate companys.
Dentist Disney.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Great ideas, guys! Thanks!

Here's a short video invitation I threw together in, like, 5 minutes. lol:


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I've added "Poisoned Apple Platter" to the menu. Basically, slices of apple with caramel dip.

Also, this sounds amazing (I think I will re-name it something else, though):
http://12bottlebar.com/2010/10/22/poison-apple-punch/


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Instead of traditional caramel apples, you could do black candy apples. Visit my blog and search candy apples, I have a post with photos and recipe. For other food you could make food look sweet and Disneyesque on the outside but evil on the inside. Example, "poisoned" green cupcakes disguised in purple baking cups and pink frosting.

Flood the walls with green and purple lighting as well.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Gosh, I cannot come up with any ideas... I am not even sure If I ever gets to do a Disney theme or not... Well it would be more Like Villians now that I think about it. My Mother loves Dinsey and its her dream to be able to go to Disney. I hope to make that happen for her.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

**Party Theme Change* ALICE'S NIGHTMARES*

Since my ideas for this party were, like, 90% Alice-themed anyway, I decided to scrap the Disney idea and go for an all-Alice theme.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello! An Alice in Wonderland and Halloween theme?

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

Most Disney movies are based on fairytales - if you research the original fairytale you will find they almost all had grisley endings or details. 

serve the poisoned apples from snow white
Hansel and Gretel witch legs sticking out of the oven
little mermaid fish sticks
kindling with a hat on top - call it pinnocio (spelled that one wrong)
Mouse ear hats with skulls on them

- Sounds like a fun and creative theme - I am sure once you get going you won't know where to stop!


----------

